# what human food can your puppy eat?



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mine are on a raw diet, but off of that they eat random things, like ice cream leavens  veggies, fruit, cereal milk, eggs (both raw and cooked) once they had spaghetti noodles. Really they eat anything I have left over (a few bites at most). Im sure that is not recommended, but they are happy and healthy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Mine labs get pretty much anything. They clean the dishwasher every night after dinner!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My guys are also raw fed but we also give them: pumpkin, carrots, green beans, bananas, apples, melons, cheese, cottage cheese, plain yogurt, peanut butter (no salt/sugar), apple sauce (sugar free), cheerios, yams/sweet potatoes, eggs, sardines. 

I will mix some of the above items in with their meat mixture when making their meals. Some of it is just given as a treat or as a supplement.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I use pumpkin, peanut butter, bananas, and yogurt frequently to stuff kongs.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Pretty much everything... I use lots of the foods I eat for treats. We avoid (dark) chocolate, candy, sugary things, spicey things, salty things, and grapes/raisins.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I use fruit a lot for snacks. Chester absolutely loves fruit and will eat any kind of fruit (besides grapes of course).

I like to mix in some veggies, cottage cheese, or eggs with his dry food sometimes.

And for his kongs, he loves frozen yogurt or peanut butter.


----------



## Cocodaminkie (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't give Danny any processed human food. I give him fruit such as apples and bananas, and some vegetables as well. Once I gave him a mini salad; lettuce leaves, tomatoes, and avocados with some chicken strips in it and he loved it! Surprised me. 

The one thing I have discovered is that my pup is lactose-intolerant. I tried giving him some cottage cheese but he threw it all up. I tried mixing some milk with his dry food to add some taste and moisture and he got sick again. I also tried to give him some yogurt and same thing happened.

Peanut butter mixed with kibble stuffed in his Kong does wonders to keep him quiet when I study, lol. The oils in the peanut butter has made his coat so shiny and soft as well.


----------

